# Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)



## the57 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi, 
erstmal meine Daten: 

GH: 13dh 
PH: 7,5 
Nitrit: unter 0,3 (nicht messbar) 
weiter werte kann ich erst Montag sagen, Messkoffer kommt! 

Teich: 4,20 X 3,0 Meter, Tiefe etwa 1,5 meter =ca. 15m³, 
vor einigen wochen neu angelegt. 
Ich hoffe das ich nix vergessen habe. 

Die beiden Bilder zeigen zwei Stellen, die für mich sehr merkwürdig aussehen. Grund der untersuchen, bei der ich auch versucht habe ein Abstrich selber untem Mikroskop zu betrachten (leider ohne Ergebnis), war ein mehrmaliges scheuren der Fische am beckenrand oder Filterschläuche. 

Wichtig ist vielleicht noch, der Rote Punkt steht etwas vor ca 2mm! 
Wie ein großer Pickel in etwa. 

Was ist das? Was soll ich tun. Könnt ihr mit den Bildern eine Diagnose stellen? Wenn ja welche Mittel soll ich verwenden? Haben das nun alle Fische? 

Viele grüße Tobi


----------



## koidst49 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

hallo tobi,

bilder kann ich nicht sehen. wenn der teich neu ist, passiert es ohneweiteres, dass sich die koi scheuern. neue umgebung.


----------



## koimen (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Hallo Tobi

Willkommen bei den :crazy Teichianer.

Beobachte diesen roten Punkt weiterhin gut! Wenn es sich vergrössert melde Dich schnell wieder......kann im Moment auch nicht sagen was es ist.

In einem neuen Teich muss sich ein Fisch (Koi) erstmal an die neuen Bedingungen anklimatisieren.....nur nicht gleich die Nerven verlieren......geht mir auch so...hehehe

Im Schnellbeschrieb steht Volumen 5000......hoffe du hast wirklich 15m3 sonst hast du bald Probleme mit den Koi bei "nur" 5000Liter .

Weitere Wasserwerte bekanntgeben und ein Teichbild würde auch weiterhelfen
wie auch grösse der Fische (Bild).


----------



## the57 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Hi,
es sind 15m³, nicht 5000 Liter !!! 

Der Koi ist so ca. 40-50 cm groß, alle anderen im Teich sind kleiner (ca. 10-20cm)!

Kann der Fleck wieder weg gehen ohne das ich was mache?

hier ist das Teich Bild, der Teichist aber och nciht ganz fertig und ein zweiten Filter fehlt auch noch (Eco 5 Kammer mit Vortex warscheinlich). 

Der rote Punkt beunruhigt mich wirklich doll, ist wie ein pickel (sieht man aufm Foto nicht gut). Das weiße sieht aus wie eine Wunde mit Pilz.

gruß Tobi


----------



## koidst49 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

hallo tobi,

der rote punkt an der schuppe ist eine entzündung, die unter der schuppe liegt. das was man als pilz auf deinen bildern erkennt, deuten auch auf eine bakt. entzündung hin. suche dir mal jemand in deiner gegend, der dir einen fachlichen rat am teich geben kann. dazu gehört in erster linie abstrich von den koi, damit du überhaupt weißt, was los ist.


----------



## the57 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Nochmal Hallo,
genau das habe ich nicht.Leider kenne ich kein, der wirklich ahnung hat. Der nächste Koi Doc ist recht weit weg. Kann das auch ein 'normaler Tierarzt'? Was wird mich die Sache inetwa kosten? Es gibt nicht eine art universalmedikament, oder?
Habe ich chancen das der Koi wieder wird? Hänge etwas an den, war mein erster, war ein geschenk!

gruß und schonmal danke an alle!


----------



## koidst49 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

hallo tobi,

ich habe geschrieben, der ahnung hat. ein normaler ta hat keine ahnung von koi.
man soll niemals irgend ein mittel in den teich schütten, wenn man nicht weiß, was die fische haben.


----------



## the57 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Ich verstehe, dan habe ich ein Problem. Mal sehen, wo ich ein Ta mit koi ahnung her bekomme. Von alleine wird das nicht einfach verschwinden, oder?

gruß Tobi


----------



## the57 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Würde ein Salzbad helfen? Sollte es so sein, wie viel Salz und wie lange?

grüße


----------



## rainthanner (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Hallo Tobi, 

ein Salzbad hilft den restlichen Fischen nicht und dem vom Bild ebenfalls nicht. 


Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass deine restlichen Wasserwerte passen. 

Wenn die Fische scheuern, haben sie in 95% der Fälle __ Parasiten auf der Haut. 
Diese sollten mittels Hautabstrich bestimmt und im Anschluß daran durch Zugabe eines geeigneten Mittels beseitigt werden. 
Du solltest also jemanden finden, der einen Hautabstrich unter dem Mikroskop auswerten kann. Tierärzte sollten das i. d. R. können. Manchmal können dies auch Koihändler. 

Auf Bild 1 erkenne ich nichts bedrohliches. 
Auf Bild 2 erkennt man fehlende Schuppen und ein rotes Etwas, aber im Moment auch nichts bedrohliches. 

Somit hat die Bestimmung und Beseitigung der Parasiten Priorität 1. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## the57 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Hallo,
und danke erstmal. Gleich morgen werde ich rumfragen, welche TA das kann und vielleicht auch erfahrung hat. Ich habe mir nun erstmal ein Mikroskop (bis 900x) besorgt und etwas damit geübt. Glasobjektträger habe ich auch.  

Heute werde ich mal versuchen was zu erkennen. Gibt es Bilder anhand man die __ Parasiten bestimmern kann?

gruß Tobi


----------



## the57 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Hallo,
mir ist aufgefallen, das sie erst gegen 19uhr anfangen mit scheuern und so.

Habe heute mit ein Koi Züchter gesprochen. Er meint erstmal abwarten und verhalten beobachten


gruß Tobi


----------



## the57 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Sorgen, Koi krank? (Bilder)*

Hallo nochmal, brauche nochmals Hilfe:
Man hat mir zu eins der Mittel geraten:

-JBL MedoPond
-JBL Medolon
-Argulol

Ich tendiere zu Medolon, das erscheint mir recht vielseitig.

Was sagt ihr?

gruß Tobi


----------

